# Lil Indy results 11-07-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

64 cars signed in. another great car count.
Jrs

1. Chris Montague #2
2. Scott Owens #95
3. Nicole Hammett #10
4. Zack Bullard #23
5. Dustin Bailey #87
6. Gracie Bowe #88
7. Noah Arrington #18

Chris Montague


Rookies

1. Garrett Brown #18
2. Tristen Smith #00
3. Eddie Owens #6
4. Brandon Chambers #87
5. Tyler Belue #2
6. Vince Smith #7
7. Travis Hicks #18
8. Michael Arrington #187
9. Kevin Smith #15
10. Michael Lawson #84

Garrett Brown


Cadet

1. Bradley Weaver #2
2. Ricky McSwain #07
3. Chad Hart #30
4. Mike Willard #22
5. Robert Wilson #44
6. Daniel Smith #1
7. Robert Bullard #21
8. Blake Deaton #11
9. D J Arrington #68
10. LO Man #LO
11. Brian Cothran #12

Bradley Weaver


Limited

1. Richard Morton #5
2. Alan Foy #36
3. Allen Montague #2
4. Colt Smith #44
5. Terry McFalls #49
6. Eugene Owens #12
7. Matt Lorr #0
8. Dennis Green #44
9. Mike Covil #62
10. Shane Watson #1
11. Thomas Floyd #13

Richard Morton


Supers 

1. Dennis Green #44
2. Richard Morton #4
3. Turtle Brannen #14
4. Alan Foy #36
5. Shane Watson #1
6. Dustin MuCutchoen #78
7. Eugene Owens #12
8. Matt Lorr #8
9. Jeremy Willis #383
10. Mike Covil #62

Dennis Green


Grand Nationals

1. Terry Mcfalls #T10
2. Bobby Bowe #3
3. Matt Lorr #11
4. Dennis Green #43
5. Mike Willard #22
6. Daniel Smith #1
7. Jason Smith #17
8. D J Arrington #3

Terry McFalls


1/18 Sprint

1. Turtle Brannen #14
2. Bobby Bowe #3
3. Eddie Owens #12
4. Kevin Smith #15

Turtle


1/10 Sprint

1. Matt Lorr #8
2. Garrett Brown #22
3. Brian Cothran #11

Matt Lorr


----------

